# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναγνώριση φύλου στα κοτοπουλάκια

## artis

για σασ θα ηθελα να μου πητε πωσ μπορω ννα ξεχωρισο ενα κοτοπουλακια αν θα γινει κοτα η κοκορασ  και σε πια ημερα μπωρω να το αναγνωρισω

----------


## artis

kamia apantisi?

----------


## tsouk

χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος από ότι θυμάμαι από τον πατέρα μου που έβαζε κλωσομηχανη τα μικρά που είχανε πιο έντονο λειρί (κορόνα) στο κεφάλι αυτά ήταν τα κοκόρια τα αρσερνικα δεν θέλω να σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου

----------


## vagelis76

Όπως είπε και ο Κώστας θα πρέπει να περιμένεις λίγες εβδομάδες για να διακρίνεις διαφορές ανάμεσα στα 2 φύλα.Τα αρσενικά συνήθως έχουν μεγαλύτερα πόδια(ύψος)πιο έντονο χαρακτηριστικό λειρί,πιο σωματώδεις,όλα όμως εξαρτώνται από τη ράτσα....αν είναι ντόπια,αυγοπαραγωγής ή τα λευκά...κρεατοπαραγωγής.
Αν εσύ δημιουργείς κοτοπουλάκια μέσω εκκολαπτικής μηχανής,από τα αυγά μπορείς να καταλάβεις αν τα μικρά θα είναι κοκόρια ή κότες.Η εμπειρία παλαιότερων λέει οτι από τα μυτερά αυγά βγαίνουν κοκόρια,ενώ από τα στρογγυλά (πιο σφαιρικά) βγαίνουν κότες.

----------


## artis

ok diladi 8a to katalaveno apo to avgo

----------

